# How Do I Set my Signature?



## yomark (Dec 20, 2009)

I want to set my signature, basically like most everyone else does: with my hardware and system specs. I cannot see how to do that, I'm assuming you need to reach a certain number of posts before that option becomes available? Also: do you allow images and links in the signature?
Forward Message


----------



## earthsaver (Dec 20, 2009)

Click User CP on the top toolbar of a forum page.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 21, 2009)

I believe you need 20 or 30 posts to set a signature.

Yes, you can use images and links.


----------



## earthsaver (Dec 21, 2009)

Hmm, I don't think that's true. yomark, can you confirm. Is Edit Signature not an option in your control panel?


----------



## yomark (Dec 21, 2009)

earthsaver said:


> Hmm, I don't think that's true. yomark, can you confirm. Is Edit Signature not an option in your control panel?



No. That's why I'm asking. I've been through everything I can find, but can't find where to set signatures. It's nowhere in any of my options. Other forums require a certain number of posts before the signature option becomes available.


----------



## earthsaver (Dec 21, 2009)

There's some response on the Forum FAQ. Since there's nothing about a post minimum, you might want to contact the admin with your curiosity. Contact link at the bottom of the page.


----------



## icemanjc (Dec 21, 2009)

I think I remember hearing from another member before about not being able to have a signature. I think Scott then mentioned that you needed a post minimum?


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Dec 21, 2009)

http://macosx.com/forums/site-discussion/277102-settings.html

It is based upon post count, but that magic number is generally unknown.

If it doesn't appear by 30 posts, I would consider contacting an admin then and only then.  No need to sound the alarm bells so soon for something so trivial -- and I mean no offense by that, I just mean that a signature is only good to you if you stick around a while, and if you stick around a while, 30 posts is negligible.


----------



## yomark (Dec 22, 2009)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> http://macosx.com/forums/site-discussion/277102-settings.html
> 
> It is based upon post count, but that magic number is generally unknown.
> 
> If it doesn't appear by 30 posts, I would consider contacting an admin then and only then.  No need to sound the alarm bells so soon for something so trivial -- and I mean no offense by that, I just mean that a signature is only good to you if you stick around a while, and if you stick around a while, 30 posts is negligible.



Oops! I just sent a note to the webmaster! Oh well

Thanks everyone for the responses. I take no offense, it's just that I couldn't find anything in the FAQ's or my control panel.


----------



## yomark (Dec 22, 2009)

I got my answer, so here it is for reference, and for "official" definition for all time:

"Mark, 

You are not allowed to create a signature until you have 20 posts. This was done to stop spammers from putting spam links in the signature. You can put a link in your signature, as long as it is to your home page and not to advertise. Any advertising links will be removed. You will be able to upload an image as well. The maximum size of your custom image is 500 by 100 pixels or 19.5 KB (whichever is smaller)."


----------



## sprale (Feb 17, 2010)

Nice to know, finally...


----------

